# Outlook als Mailprogramm in Mozilla einrichten



## Joern Schreiber (27. August 2004)

Ich habe mir den 1.7.2 er Mozilla als Browser aufgespielt und bin soweit auch wirklich zufrieden damit.

Aber wenn ich auf einen E-Mail Link gehe, wird immer der Mozilla eigene Mail-Client aufgerufen.

Ich will aber weiterhin Outlook als Standard-Programm verwenden - und somit auch in solchen Moment automatisch aufrufen - eben genauso wie im IE.

Kann ich das im Browser  festlegen - und wenn ja - wo !

Danke


----------



## Christian Fein (27. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Joern Schreiber _
> *Ich habe mir den 1.7.2 er Mozilla als Browser aufgespielt und bin soweit auch wirklich zufrieden damit.
> 
> Aber wenn ich auf einen E-Mail Link gehe, wird immer der Mozilla eigene Mail-Client aufgerufen.
> ...



Mozilla ruft immer das Standard Mail Programm auf und nicht automatisch den Email Client.

Unter WindowsXP lässt sich das unter
Systemsteuerung-Software-Programme Zugriff und Standards festlegen
häckchen bei Outlook machen, festlegen.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (27. August 2004)

> Unter WindowsXP lässt sich das unter  Systemsteuerung-Software-Programme Zugriff und Standards festlegen  häckchen bei Outlook machen, festlegen.


Das geht übrigens auch unter Win2000 ab SP4.

Gruß Homer


----------



## Hexe S (8. April 2005)

Ich habe dasselbe Problem, allerdings unter Win98 SE.
Mozilla ruft bei Klicks auf Mail-Links den Composer auf statt Outlook98, das eigentlich mein Standard-Mail-Client sein sollte.

Ich habe bisher keine Einstellmäöglichkeit gefunden.

Bin für Tips dankbar


----------



## McVader83 (19. Mai 2005)

leider ist es falsch das Mozilla den Standard Mail Client verwendet...
ich habe dazu folgendes gefunden, ausprobiert und es klappt:
---
3.3. Can I use a different mail program with Mozilla?
Windows, Macintosh: To make Mozilla use another mail program, type about:config in the browser's Location Bar. Right click (option click on Mac OS) and choose New | Boolean. Type network.protocol-handler.external.mailto for the name and true for the value.

This will open the system default mail program when you click on an e-mail link in Mozilla.
---


----------



## Hexe S (19. Mai 2005)

Klasse, vielen Dank, das werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren.
Das einstellen als Standard bei XP hatte nicht geklappt.

Übrigens, wenn wir schon dabei sind: ich habe dasselbe Problem mit dem Chat-Client. Chatzilla drängelt sich immer dazwischen, obwohl ich eigentlich lieber mIRC als Standard benutzen würde. Gibt es da einen entsprechenden Befehl?


----------



## McVader83 (19. Mai 2005)

wenn du einfach das "mailto" in dem boolean wert gegen "irc" eintauscht funktioniert das auch


----------



## svagat (16. August 2005)

Hallo, ich habe genau das gleiche Problem. Mozilla installiert. Outlook läßt sich nicht aufrufen. Dann hatt ich die Extension "Launchy" gedownloaded. Jetzt läßt sich zwar "Neue Nachricht erstellen" aufrufen, aber nicht der Posteingang. Ich habe  in about:config den Befehl wie beschrieben angelegt, aber es tut sich noch immer nichts. Vielleicht kannst Du mir helfen. Vielen Dank und freundlichen Gruß

Svagat


----------

